# Firefox attempting suspcious outbound connection. Am I at risk?



## martini1179 (Feb 22, 2006)

Hello and Happy Holidays! 

I was going through my Comodo Internet Security logs (as I do every Christmas .. lol) and I noticed two potentially strange entries, the first of which I'll post today. 

Basically, Comodo blocked 2 attempts by Firefox from connecting to IP 121.9.215.13 which is a server originating in China. Can anyone explain this behavior? 

I'm running Vista x64 SP1 (fully patched), latest version of Firefox.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That would probably be dependent on the specific site you visited when those connection attempts occurred.


----------



## martini1179 (Feb 22, 2006)

I crosschecked my Comodo logs with my Firefox history and saw that at that minute, I had just followed a link to a page on 56.com, a Chinese video sharing site. 

I've logged onto 56.com in the past with no problems.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, truthfully, any Chinese site is somewhat suspect in my eyes, there are a LOT of hacking/phishing attempts coming from Chinese sites.


----------

